# Male Mouse's Testes are Dark?



## Tora (Jan 2, 2014)

We recently brought home a light agouti fox mouse, and my roommate promptly called him 'Little Friend'. We thought we were getting a female mouse until about a week ago when very visible testicles were there. I have had mice before, so I knew that a frightened mouse could suck his testicles up, just like my pet rats. But now, something doesn't seem right. His testicles are a dark brown now, and I'm not quite sure what's wrong. My closest small animal vet is actually on holiday for the next week, and the only other one even remotely close is about a 5 hour drive one way (yikes!). He doesn't appear to be sick, very active and always running on his wheel.

His diet consists of lab blocks (2 every day), seed mix (every other day, only a little bit), and veggies (every day). I'm not sure if it's something with his food, because I've fed the same diet to mice for the past 7 or 8 years and never had this happen before. Maybe I'm just an over worried mouse mommy, but I like to make sure that nothing is seriously wrong. Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Bucks quite often have dark skin over their testicles even on light colored mice, its perfectly normal


----------



## Tora (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you! I get worried, the last time I had mice(about a year ago), they all passed from various complications so I was really against the idea when my roommate first suggested getting another mouse. Glad to know that it most likely isn't anything serious! He's got really great traits, just very shy.

Funny enough, she's already talking about how she wants another  I keep telling her that two rats, a mouse, and our assorted reptiles are enough for now lol


----------

